# best size vivarium for 2 leopard geckos?



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

I have a vivarium dimensions W24 x H15 x D12 inches is this suitable? If not what is a good size?


----------



## xtyler123x (Mar 11, 2011)

36" for 2 leopard geckos


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah, i'd say 3ft too


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are going to have to buy another vivarium then why not get another 2ft one and keep the Leos separate? Even 2 females will not always tolerate each other, a male and female will be stressed by over-breeding, and 2 males will fight. They at best will only tolerate company - they won't get lonely on their own.

If you really do want to keep 2 together then 3 foot minimum - and have some spare emergency set-up (a rub, mat and stat will do) in case of illness, fighting, dominance issues etc.


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

jools said:


> If you are going to have to buy another vivarium then why not get another 2ft one and keep the Leos separate? Even 2 females will not always tolerate each other, a male and female will be stressed by over-breeding, and 2 males will fight. They at best will only tolerate company - they won't get lonely on their own.
> 
> If you really do want to keep 2 together then 3 foot minimum - and have some spare emergency set-up (a rub, mat and stat will do) in case of illness, fighting, dominance issues etc.


I have to agree with this, you already have a viv which is acknowledged as being too small for 2, so either way you have to buy another viv. Leo's are solitary animals and although they do at times tolerate another living with them it's not ideal for them or what'll make them happy.

As has been pointed out, Male/Male is a no no, Male/Female only if you're breeding and even then you'll want to keep them separate a good portion of time and the Female/Female mix often works only if they can tolerate each other, it's a coin flip gamble really.

Sensible option for them and for you (due to lack of headaches) is to just double up with a 2nd 2ft viv.


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Cheers for the info guys, the reason i wanted to house them together is to breed and i wanted one viv for the adults and one for the juvies. Or should i just house them seperately and put them in the same viv to mate then keep the juvies in a RUB??


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah, you shouldnt keep males with females all the time i think, its not good for himc ause he'll always be randy and chasing after the females, and its not good for the females cause theyll keep getting pestered by randy male

also, are you sure you can care for the young? and find them all homes...Well, i'm sure you put alot of thought into this...at least i hope so


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

AdEvo said:


> Cheers for the info guys, the reason i wanted to house them together is to breed and i wanted one viv for the adults and one for the juvies. Or should i just house them seperately and put them in the same viv to mate then keep the juvies in a RUB??


Look at it this way, you're thinking of putting a sexually active young dude with a literal animalistic libido and zero sexual morals in with a foxy young chick. Doesn't take a genius to work out what he'll be after as often as possible :whistling2:

Now put yourself in the young girlie geckos shoes...would you want a rampant dude on your back every chance you even move your tail?

As for the requirements of the babies, I'm not a breeder (well not in the four legged sense), so I'll have to leave that to others to give their expertise.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't want to sound a kill joy but I think you would get far more pleasure from breeding once you have kept Leos for a while and learnt to understand their needs and behaviours. TBH there are far too many ppl posting on here who have got into difficulty by breeding before they were ready - stress all round for geckos and keepers - and often large vet bills.


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

I have put a fair bit of thought into this, theres a pet shop that buys off private breeders in my area. But if having to get another 2 vivs 1 for the juvies and one for the male, its gna start to get expensive. Theres a guy i know who keeps them in RUBs in a rack. Are these recommended??


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Again I have to agree with Jools, I've gotten into reps for the pure pleasure. Not for breeding, admittedly one day I might have a go at it but that'll be a long time in the future, for now I get all the pleasure I need watching and handling.

Breeding can be a tricky business I've not done it but I've come across numerous cases of people that have, it can get expense and a real headache and worry for both you and the parents.

Just for now enjoy ownership of a wondrous creature or two without the added hassle of trying to breed, lizzies are such a milestone away from dogs, cats and humans that they make a fascinating subject to just watch and admire without additional pressures...

If you really really are set on breeding, no matter the issues and no matter the cost then I really hope you succeed but be sure to go into it 100% prepared and ready, make sure you have the support from people that have been there and done that and listen to those people very carefully.

Anyway my sermon is over and this movie is nearly finished so will be bedtime soon for me!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Rubs are fine. But I have to say if you are worried about expense then I would seriously consider whether you want to breed. Even experienced breeders are losing money ATM due to the very poor prices paid for anything other than VERY high end morphs.


----------



## South west geckos (May 15, 2011)

I have to agree with what everyone is saying on this thread. As a small scale breeder we have sunk alot of time and money into what we do to provide our geckos with the best they can have. Also another expense for the juvies ehich is where people think they make money is the feeding. You have to keep them till a set weight/age and by the time you sell them you have usually fed them the price you make.
We get pure enjoyment out of our geckos and we reccomend you keep the male separate as they stress the females out and beat them up in some cases. Also it's always useful to have another viv.

As for juvies I would keep them all seperate if you do go through with breeding as this is how a lot of geckos get nips and it's easier to keep an eye on babies when you know who's who. For example if you have two normal babies they look extremely similar also when it comes to weighing babies you will stress out the other geckos whilst trying to catch the one you want to weigh.

Hope this helps a little bit!

Zee


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Yer i did think the money wasnt that great after all the other expenses. I wouldnt mind a couple of juvies to just watch them grow up  i was going to buy one from the garden centre near me but they are selling for like £50 atm because they cant get hold of any 
Could do with some recommendations of good geckos or lizards that dont really need a tank bigger than around 30" - 36", i was looking at cresties or fan tailed geckos but not sure about other lizards?? Any suggestions????


----------

